# Dick Trickle Superamerica Firebird



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Just finished this one up. It's a replica of Dick's 1977/78 ride. Once again, this is an HO scale slot car that is race ready. This is as close as I'll get to driving one of his cars!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sweet rides!they all look great!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Fantastic!

Reminds of all the late models back in the day . . . coverage of the All-American 400 in Stock Car Racing magazine . . . ASA vs AllPro . . . great stuff as always from you.

I need to turn some of my slot buds onto your bods.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

really nice work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

MrGilbwrench said:


>


Great looking bunch Mr.G!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Freakin WOW. Wish you had some Tyco versions.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Freakin WOW. Wish you had some Tyco versions.


I agree with him!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very,very clever body work!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent work & great detail on all those late models, Mr. G !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

yep, nice for sure, you could be looking at some 1/43 or 1/32 cars, great work!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Stuff!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

MrGilbwrench,

Picked up a couple of those Camaro bodies from you last summer and have one sitting on the stick cleaned up and in primer. Waiting for a heat wave so, I can spray it.

Those are some great Dirt Racers! Nice very, very, very nice...

Bob...will be doing up a "what if this was my 1/1 racer" build of the Camaro...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice set! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I remember ya zilla, I was wondering when you'd get around to finishing the other 2. Send me some photos when there finished. By the way, these were asphalt cars back in the late '70's and early '80s in Wisconsin.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Great job, yet again, Paul! ....TOM


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!*



MrGilbwrench said:


> Just finished this one up. It's a replica of Dick's 1977/78 ride. Once again, this is an HO scale slot car that is race ready. This is as close as I'll get to driving one of his cars!


 Hi MrGilbwrench
That is some excellant craftmanship! :thumbsup: I remember running against those same cars "back in the day" at Milwaukee, Slinger, Salem, Winchester and The St Paul Fairgrounds among other short asphalt tracks thruought the midwest and south.. Do you sell these bodies & decals?? (I hope) If so I want at *least 2 of each*! PM me with contact info. 

Thanks!
Larry


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

What a jaw dropping family photo!!! Those look awesome, and me growing up in the mid west, you know I am a fan of his. Where did you get the wonderful tires and wheels?


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

The tires and wheels are from Road Race Replicas. The bodies and decals are from Butchs Resin Bods.

http://public.fotki.com/ButchsResinBods/


----------

